# Canning Jars



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

Gonna post this here too. Sorry for the duplicate posts:
I bought 250 or so canning jars off of craigslist for $50! I sent my hubby yesterday (grumbling all the way) to pick up the loot. When he returned home I found a lot of dusty, spiderwebbed, old jars. All in good condition. Couple of questions... Old jars (ball and atlas) are still okay to pressure can with correct? Also, there were a lot of the old blue jars. They are worth more money, correct? Where would I go to find out how much? There are also old jars with the glass lids as well. I am assuming they can't be used for canning. Some zinc lids were included too. There were a ton of regular lids as well, still in the package but probably 20 to 30 years old so I am not sure of their safety as well. I can't remember the name of them but I do recall they said "snap on" lids but looked like regular ball lids. Thanks in advance for helping sort out my score!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Depends on where you live,how much they are worth, I just keep mine for storage. You can pressure can with old jars,but I don't. The old jars have bubbles and are not as consistantly made ie. thickness ect. I do use the old blue jars for tomatoes and other waterbath foods when my supply of newer jars is getting low. You could check on the seal of the old lids by testing canning some water. Congrats on your Jars, now your Hubby knows what he can supprise you with!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Check for cracks and micro chips along the egde. They should be fine. I have a lot of very old ones, I use every year. The glass was thicker...back in the day. Doing a trial run, canning water is a good idea for testing. 
Great score!!!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I use those old jars for dry canning and food saver vacuum sealing I have used them in a water bath canner also and they did fine


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, good score! The 'snap on' lids might be Bernardin brand. The ones I have say snap on. In any case, the older lids have heavier sealant and should be just fine. Be sure you simmer them longer in water as you used to have to do to soften it. Now, the instructions say not to boil the lids, and if you do, the sealant often comes off or cuts through when you screw down the rings.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have one pack of "Snap On" lids.

Many people think the old blue jars are worth money, but in reality, they are a dime a dozen. That doesn't mean I'm going to sell mine for 10Â¢/doz., it means they are everywhere - check ebay - they are all over the place.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I packaged up the lids and figure I will use them if absolutely necessary. As for the blue jars, I decided they will look great on my mantle. There is one small 1/2 pint blue jar that appears to be quite old that I may have someone take a look at just for giggles!


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a book that shows prices from 2010
what is the name,type, and size of jar you are wondering about?


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

That is so nice of you! It says "Ball Perfect Mason". It is blue and I believe it is a 1/2 pint. There is a number 2 on the bottom. I appreciate your help!


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

there are several types so match your letering. You cant see the prices good in the pick so let me know wich one.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmm... It doesn't look exactly like any of those. The closest though is the bottom row, in the middle.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

says " machine made,clear,agua,4 sizes,zinc lid. 1-2$


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

You absolutely are able to can in the jars with the glass lids. They are my favorite because I can use the gaskets over & over and the vacuum seals perfectly until the darn things finally rip.Mine are 100 years old and I use them in the pressure canner without any problem at all. Just make sure rims are not chipped. Ask a True Value or Agway, or local hardware store who sells canning supplies if they will order the gaskets for you.I just bout 2 dozen rubber gaskets this year. >


----------

